# 9-1-1 News



## mariomike (27 Sep 2016)

As it says. This thread is for Police, Fire and Paramedic news. 

eg:

Sep 26, 2016 

Firefighters and paramedics free injured worker from hot tar truck in Toronto
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/worker-tar-accident-1.3778754
Man in his 30s suffered critical injuries when hot tar spilled over him

A worker covered in hot tar suffered serious burns following an industrial accident in the Toronto area of Logan Avenue and Danforth Avenue, police say. 

The scene from the explosion in the Bronx that killed FDNY Battalion Chief Michael J. Fahy yesterday. This time it was a drug lab. 

Paramedics are in brown bunker gear firefighters are in black.


----------



## mariomike (8 Oct 2016)

Two Police Officers are dead and one was wounded while responding to domestic dispute in Palm Springs.

Palm Springs Paramedics wearing ballistic vests & helmets. ( BPPE )
This is the new normal. 

Video: Safety protocols during a rescue? The Honolulu FD disregarded every one of them. 
Almost a LODD.
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=be1_1475975910


----------



## mariomike (10 Oct 2016)

5 teens killed in fiery collision, police arrive & try to put fire out, man drives off with police car & wrecks it.
http://www.wcax.com/story/33351516/williston-crash-scene-truly-horrific-for-first-responders


----------



## mariomike (16 Oct 2016)

In the news last few days,

Student sits against a glass firehouse door
FD gets a call
Door goes up
They run her over
She dies
http://abc7ny.com/news/uconn-student-fatally-struck-by-campus-fire-vehicle/1557701/

Ambulance window shattered by possible gunshot.
http://www.nola.com/crime/index.ssf/2016/10/post_432.html

This is why you don't transport patients in a response car. 
http://www.derbytelegraph.co.uk/east-midlands-ambulance-paramedic-suspended-for-a-year/story-29809000-detail/story.html

Today's "Water is Wet" story: those "911 fees" on phones rarely go to their announced destination
http://bigstory.ap.org/article/7575195391194399b0a17424d79ce50d/fees-meant-update-911-system-get-diverted-other-uses

25 Years ago was the Luby's massacre. 23 dead and 20 injured in 12 minutes of absolute Hell.
http://kdhnews.com/news/local/years-later-memories-of-luby-s-shooting-fade-but-don/article_c9b9b2b0-9357-11e6-ad69-abfb3fb48883.html

Mass shooting at a illegal restaurant in a home left three dead and 12 wounded in LA.
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-shooting-southwest-la-20161015-snap-story.html

NYPD Police Officers make an arrest in the subway. Get into a confrontation with the people recording it.
https://twitter.com/NYCEMSwatch

Video footage of a cop beaten by a suspect, but she did not fire her weapon because she feared community backlash.
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=b0d_1476490325#TC2QsEHPXByiTmdt.99

Want to impersonate a FDNY EMS Paramedic Officer? On eBay you can do that.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/FDNY-Officer-Uniform-Overcoat-Raincoat-Full-Fireman-Ems-Suit-Ny-/252573275532?hash=item3ace8a558c:g:nh4AAOSwTA9X9v9F
There are lots of Emergency Services uniforms and badges for sale on E-Bay.

E-Bay has 3,514 results for police badges right now because they rely on people to self enforce & they don't. 
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=police+badges&_sop=16
Maybe media attention is needed?

Teenager rushing to hospital to see injured father speeds through red light, kills two friends.
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/philly-teen-crashes-car-kills-2-friends-rushing-hospital-article-1.2831889

Sex toy go up your butt? "No need to panic" - Dr. Leonardo Huertas, NorthWell Health 
https://www.northwell.edu/find-care/find-a-doctor/emergency-medicine/dr-leonardo-huertas-md-11311954

Staffing gaps at the 911 center? Just pull firefighters, paramedics & police officers off the street to work there.
http://www.baltimoresun.com/news/maryland/bs-md-co-911-staffing-20161014-story.html

Raped and brutalized in jail?
Here is your $900 bill for the ambulance ride to the ER.
http://www.click2houston.com/news/national/mo-man-raped-in-jail-gets-billed-for-care

Have you ever heard of Garden City, Kansas?
You would have if the FBI didn't arrest these three men.
http://www.kwch.com/content/news/Federal-officials-to-announce-arrests-in-major-investigation-397095961.html

A 3 hour wait in the rain for an ambulance after a 83-year-old dementia sufferer broke her leg.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-3838087/Shocking-picture-shows-freezing-pensioner-forced-wait-3-HOURS-pouring-rain-ambulance-breaking-leg.html#ixzz4N5t9nKEz

City Council turned down a $1.08 million grant that would have paid for a dozen firefighters to become paramedics.
http://www.modbee.com/news/article106080287.html

The war drums grow louder every day: Indianapolis police stations targeted in 2 shootings.
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2016/10/14/shootings-indianapolis-police-stations/92051478/?hootPostID=5a47fa9c6c22cd55069a5b0e99f37447

Bomb in knapsack near Nederland, Colorado, police station. Defused. Little coverage.
http://www.coloradoan.com/story/news/2016/10/13/fbi-probes-motive-after-bomb-left-nederland-police-station/91989030/

TORQ introduces an EV for bomb squads  
http://www.foxnews.com/auto/2016/10/13/torq-introduces-ev-for-bomb-squads.html

IT's only taken 15 + years, but airports are starting to train airport employees as force multipliers in the advent of a terror attack.
http://www.bna.com/lax-workers-terrorism-n57982078544/

Man who attacked two Detroit Paramedics last year will spend 40 to 80 years in prison.
http://detroit.cbslocal.com/2016/10/13/man-gets-40-80-years-for-box-cutter-attack-on-detroit-paramedics/

911 operator admits to hanging up on callers seeking help because “she did not want to talk to anyone at that time”
http://www.click2houston.com/news/911-operator-facing-charges-after-admitting-to-hanging-up-on-callers

Guelph, Ontario
Woman upset with EMS ambulance crew threw a bucket of vomit at them.
https://www.guelphtoday.com/police/woman-accused-of-vomit-assault-on-paramedics-436218?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## mariomike (18 Oct 2016)

Cops on break in Starbucks
Man in body armor w/ an assault weapon goes to kill them
They live because his gun jammed
http://nypost.com/2016/10/18/gunmans-rifle-malfunctions-during-attempted-attack-on-cops/

Another 8 Killed & 40 Wounded in Weekend Shootings Across Chicago. 
BLM nowhere to be found.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Oct 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Another 8 Killed & 40 Wounded in Weekend Shootings Across Chicago.
> BLM nowhere to be found.



Unless cops, especially "White" cops, are involved; BLM will remain silent.


----------



## mariomike (18 Oct 2016)

Michigan
Man with 2 guns open fire on police, police kill him, crowd gathers yelling "Black lives matter!" at police officers
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/michigan-cops-fatally-shoot-man-authorities-opened-fire-article-1.2834901?utm_content=buffer749dc&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=NYDailyNewsTw

Idaho
Man sentenced to prison for firing a gun at the EMS EMT responding to help him. 
EMT ended up shooting the man.
https://www.ksl.com/?sid=41890393&nid=148

Texas
911 operator tells person calling for an emergency “Aint' nobody got time for this. For real." and hung up.
http://www.khou.com/news/crime/prosecutor-911-operator-may-have-hung-up-on-up-to-825-people/336977727


----------



## CBH99 (18 Oct 2016)

That story about the man shooting at EMT's after be crashed his car....the EMT returned fire.  The story sounds as if the EMT was armed?

Are EMT's ever armed, even in the US?


----------



## mariomike (18 Oct 2016)

CBH99 said:
			
		

> That story about the man shooting at EMT's after be crashed his car....the EMT returned fire.  The story sounds as if the EMT was armed?
> 
> Are EMT's ever armed, even in the US?



They are in some places. That story had it all, roll up on a DUI, gas leak, armed paramedic exchanging gunfire with patient/suspect... !

But, what did you think of this story?

This happened the other day with a college girl in Connecticut,

College student sits against a glass firehouse door
FD gets a call
Door goes up
They run her over
She dies.

Reminds me years ago when the firemen used to ride the back step. The Chauffeur ( that's what they called them ) took the same corner the same way the same speed he had done for years. Never an incident. One of the guys fell off the back step and killed. Just one of those things...


----------



## CBH99 (18 Oct 2016)

Student should have known she was sitting with her back against a giant door, which moves when emergency vehicles need to go somewhere.

Student should have moved her @$$ pretty darn quickly when said door *started* to open.  

I don't know what else to say.  Of all the places to just sit down, right against the sliding door of the local FD vehicle bay is the place she picks?   :facepalm:


----------



## mariomike (27 Apr 2018)

A Taser is considered somewhat safe ...unless you use it 18 times while the EDP is in the shower.
https://www.jsonline.com/story/news/local/milwaukee/2018/04/27/no-charges-against-west-milwaukee-officers-death-mentally-ill-man-hit-18-times-taser/552071002/

QUOTE

April 27, 2018 

According to the records, here’s what happened:

On the morning of May 25, a neighbor called police because Trammell, who had knocked on her door, was naked in the hallway, talking about the devil and his brother. She feared he was experiencing a psychotic break.

Trammell had not threatened anyone or brandished a weapon. When police arrived, a neighbor told them she feared he might harm himself. Trammell’s downstairs neighbor told them water was leaking through the ceiling from his apartment.

Rather than waiting for 25 minutes for someone to arrive with a key, police broke down the door and walked through the apartment to the bathroom, where they found Trammell taking a shower, drinking from a jug of water.

When the officers spoke to Trammell, he stared at them and did not reply.

Munoz reached for Trammell, who pushed him away. That’s when Munoz first deployed his Taser, causing Trammell to fall backward into the tub. After initially lying still, Trammell struggled as Munoz and Rohleder tried to handcuff him, so they tased him some more.

During the struggle, the officers dropped their Tasers. A third officer, who was outside he bathroom, handed hers to one of them.

The officers called West Allis police for help. West Allis recommended disengaging, so Munoz and Rohleder did.

Rohleder pulled the trigger of his Taser one more time from the hallway, while the leads to its wires were still embedded in Trammell’s body. Rohleder told investigators “this was not an intentional deployment, but occurred spontaneously when the West Allis police asked him if the Taser wires were still connected,” according to Chisholm's letter.

When paramedics arrived, Trammell was handcuffed and struggling on the ground outside his apartment. They gave him two sedatives, ketamine and midazolam, in an attempt to calm him down, the medical examiner’s report says.

By the time they got him into the ambulance, Trammell had stopped breathing and had no pulse. He was pronounced dead within minutes of arriving at the hospital.

The medical examiner listed the cause of Trammell’s death as excited delirium, a controversial condition often cited when police use force.

END QUOTE


----------

